# Pheasent hunting



## bird dog (Sep 5, 2004)

How are the pheasant numbers near Regent?


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Terrible, they are always bad in that area??? :wink:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

what kind of question is that? are you trying to split hairs between 15,000,000 roosters and 15,000,001 roosters?!?!?!?!?!?

A better question would have been "how are the fees this year around Regent?" :wink: :lol:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Im glad I live in a part of the state where there is no fee hunting!! YET!!!! I feel for you guys that have to battle G/Os and fees and leased land !! :eyeroll:  :eyeroll:


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

all of us se nd hunters need to tell everyone how it really is pheasant hunting here: roosters are few and far between, decent mourning dove hunting though.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

SW for the best.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes SW is the best but the range of roosters has changed immensely. I know of places w/in 15 minutes of Minot that now have pheasants regularly..............no, you won't limit out in 30 minutes but you can have a real nice hunt with your dog and it's not too far from home.

My advice.......go out and scout the roadsides, roll down your windows and listen, you'd be suprised the "pockets" that have held birds the past 2 seasons! Have fun!


----------



## butcher (Sep 24, 2004)

*Hi, I have hunted that area for several years.I keep going back because of the fantastic hunting.It is getting tougher all the time to get on land.I always go in late november and the public land is worthless.(to much hunting pressure)The public land will still hold birds but it is very difficult to get close.Over the years I have been fortunate to meet some land owners that dont charge$.I treasure these places.If you dont mind spending 100.00$ a day or more for land access you will have a great time.PS Above all be a good sportsman,every year I hear horror stories about visiting hunters.That is part of the reason it is so hard to get on private land. Good Luck*


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I still have a hard time believing all of those horror stories are real........I'm sure they are, but some just sound so ludacris !


----------

